# Got a Favorite "Far Side" Cartoon?  Let's Hear It!



## George Costanza

We all have one or two favorite Gary Larson cartoons.  Here are two of mine:

The Floating Head of Death

We are looking at a two-story house from outside.  It is night time.  We can see into little Kevin's room, upstairs.  His mother is standing in the doorway.  Little Kevin is in bed, pulling the covers up around his chin.  He is obviously scared to death.

Downstairs, Kevin's father is in the living room, which is directly below Kevin's room.  He is holding a long string in his hand.  The string runs out of the window and is attached to a large balloon, which is hovering just below Kevin's bedroom window.  On the balloon is painted a horribly scary face.

Kevin's mother is speaking: "Now go to sleep Kevin - or, once again, I'll have to knock three times and summon the Floating Head of Death!"

Trouble Brewing

On the left we see a building with a chain link fence around it.  Directly next door to it is another building, also surrounded by a chain link fence.  There is a common, chain link fence between the two properties.  In the yard of the building on the left, we see several strange looking animals.  They look like some kind of dog.  In the yard of the building on the right, we see several babies, crawling around on the grass.

There is are signs on both buildings.  The sign on the building with the dogs says: "Ed's Dingo Farm."  The sign on the building with the babies says: "Doreen's Nursery."

The caption of the cartoon reads simply: "Trouble Brewing."

Those are a couple of mine.  I've got lots more.  How about you?

Note: I figure this is kind of an all or nothing thread.  Either it will take off or fall splat.  It takes some patience to sit down and describe cartoons such as these - but I think it's worth it.  Hope y'all do too!


----------



## Oddball




----------



## rdean

There is a giant vat of fudge. 

There is an escalator going up the side of the vat.

The escalator is filled with crazy and deranged looking people.

At the top of the escalator is a giant mechanical boxing glove knocking the people into the vat of fudge as they get to the top of the escalator.

The title of the cartoon is, "Making Nut Fudge".


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Be careful of that boxing glove at the top of the escalator, Rdean.


----------



## boedicca

My absolute favorites were: 

Aerobics in Hell where they are doing something like over a 1 million leg lifts

Hell's Angels type of guy with his Chopped Espresso Maker

Aliens watching the Earth from space - two mushroom clouds appear and they say "oooo prettty"

Two alligators lying on a beach with full bellies; a pair of glasses and a back pack are nearby.  One alligator says:  "That was wonderful, no fur, claws, scales...just soft and pink".

Two female warhogs are in a bar looking at a male warthog.  One female says "he thinks he's God's gift to warthogs".


----------



## LuckyDan

A long view of a lady standing in her living room, talking on the phone. Behind her is a large picture window. Outside the window and looking in is a giant eyeball. The caption reads, "Marge? Hi! Lois Johnston here...Fine thanks. Say, can you look out your widow and describe what's in my front yard?


----------



## boedicca

Two deer are standing in the woods.  One of them has markings that look like a bull's eye target.  The other says:  Bummer of a birthmark, Hal.


----------



## George Costanza

Dude said:


>



How did you do that?  I tried to find copies of my favorites - figured I could just paste them in to a post here.  Couldn't do it.  I can find the cartoons all right.  I right click and select "Copy Image."  I come her, open up a post, right click and "Paste" is grayed out.  

Tell me how you did it, por favor.


----------



## hjmick

How can I pick just one? I am a huge fan of the single panel comic, from Wilson to Addams, to Larson. It takes a special talent to make people laugh with one picture.


























See? They're all good. You can't pick just one.

When do we discuss Gahan Wilson or Charles Addams?


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

and this one just says it all:


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Albert Einstein at a blackboard filled with equations the last of which are an equal sign and dollar sign.

Caption: Einstein discovers time is money


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I cant find it online but they had one that was of a bunch of flying insects sitting in a movie theater....on the movie screen it was just a giant windshield and I beleive the title was "Windsheild Of Death" and all the bugs were looking scared as they watched the movie.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## George Costanza

I got it!  I got it!  "The Floating Head of Death" or, as Gary Larson calls it, "Good Parenting":


----------



## hitmark




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Today he'd have them driving SUV's spewing sensitive Glacier Eating CO2


----------



## pmyetter

rdean said:


> There is a giant vat of fudge.
> 
> There is an escalator going up the side of the vat.
> 
> The escalator is filled with crazy and deranged looking people.
> 
> At the top of the escalator is a giant mechanical boxing glove knocking the people into the vat of fudge as they get to the top of the escalator.
> 
> The title of the cartoon is, "Making Nut Fudge".



This is also my favorite Larson cartoon and I have had a copy of the cartoon on my kitchen bulletin board for many years.  It is so old and yellowed.  Do you have any idea where I might get another copy or which book may contain this particular cartoon?  TIA.


----------



## pinqy

First panel: a bunch of ducks standing around.
Second panel: one yells out "Chicken."
Third panel: they all duck down as a chicken flies over head.
Fourth panel: repeat of panel one.
Caption: "Do you ever run out of ideas?" asked the reporter.  "Sometimes," replied the cartoonist.


----------



## editec

A groom carrying his bride ver the threshold is kicking the partially opened door into the bridal suite.

We're looking at them from the inside of the the room, a room that is infested by thousands of snakes of all sizes and types

The caption reads:

_*"I hope you're not one of those women who has a thing about snakes"*_


----------



## Mr Natural




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## sangha




----------



## saltshaker

pinqy said:


> First panel: a bunch of ducks standing around.
> Second panel: one yells out "Chicken."
> Third panel: they all duck down as a chicken flies over head.
> Fourth panel: repeat of panel one.
> Caption: "Do you ever run out of ideas?" asked the reporter.  "Sometimes," replied the cartoonist.



This isn't what you're looking for, It's not even Larson but it's funny.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW7nA0uq6WQ[/ame]


----------



## saltshaker

CrusaderFrank said:


> Albert Einstein at a blackboard filled with equations the last of which are an equal sign and dollar sign.
> 
> Caption: Einstein discovers time is money



Here it is, but you'll have to click on it.


----------



## saltshaker

I've been looking for one off and on for about eight years now.

Scarecrow from Oz is on wall phone in kitchen: "I saw that wizard you told me about and he gave me a brain. It's in a shoe box on the coffee table as we speak.
Well, as they speak the dog is in the front room, eating the brain out of the shoe box. I don't even know if it was in any of his books. I saw in in the Funnies in the Sunday Paper.


----------



## Muhammed

The one where the dog catches the car is the all-time funniest far side.


----------



## del




----------



## Nosmo King

Two ancient Chinese are placeing the last stone on the Great Wall.  One turns to the other and says "That ought to keep that damn dog out of our yard!"


----------



## hortysir

A car full of cows is driving by a field of humans.
All the cows are going "Blah, blah, yackity-yack"


----------



## Toro

The one with the giraffe standing on the footstool saying "Oh, that's better.  I can see everything now."

The one with the scientists studying dolphins and trying to figure out dolphin language, and the dolphins are speaking Spanish.


----------



## jillian




----------



## hortysir

The last one made me giggle


----------



## jillian

hortysir said:


> The last one made me giggle



cool. they're great comics. i know i'll think of ten others that are my "favorite".


----------



## Liability

I like the one where new tenants in hell, as the flames lash at them, are greeted with the sign that says, "Today is the first day of the rest of your lives" ....


----------



## Liability

Off topic, but tangentially related:


----------



## saltshaker

hortysir said:


> A car full of cows is driving by a field of humans.
> All the cows are going "Blah, blah, yackity-yack"


----------



## Muhammed

hortysir said:


> The last one made me giggle


Me too.


----------



## saltshaker




----------

